# Do certain food effects urine odor??



## Uthinkso (Mar 31, 2007)

Ok strange topic I know, but hey I've posted some silly shit and have fat pictures of myself in my gallery so my pride was shelfed long ago. 

I've noticed when I eat asparagus. The next day my urine smells awful. Not that urine ever smells good I suppose, but generally you don't smell it at all. 

Reasoning for this??


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 31, 2007)

Eau D'Asparagus


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Eau D'Asparagus


 

That was an interesting answer.




Interesting, is there a way to make your pee smell better?


> But not everyone has this experience. Your genetic makeup may determine whether your urine has the odor -- or whether you can actually smell it. Only some people appear to have the gene for the enzyme that breaks down mercaptan into its more pungent parts. A study published in the May 1989 _British Journal of Clinical Pharmacology_ *found that 46% of 115 people tested produced the odor in one group of British citizens, while 100% of 103 people produced it in a group of French citizens.* The ability to smell the by-products may also be genetic. Another study published in the same journal found that 10% of a group of 300 Israeli Jews could not detect the odor. In other words, a person's urine could smell, but he or she might not know it. Judging from your question, you can do both. But that's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 31, 2007)

My mother always told me I was special, now I see why. I have super pee!!!

Thanks for the link IainDaniel.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> My mother always told me I was special, now I see why. I have super pee!!!
> 
> Thanks for the link IainDaniel.


Can your pee burn through metal?


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 31, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Can your pee burn through metal?



Don't you tempt me mister!!


----------



## TehBiggestLuzer (Mar 31, 2007)

My pee smells from asparagus too.  I was worried I had some kind of problem with my kidneys at first!  Anyways, the smell lessens when you are properly hydrated


----------



## Jodi (Mar 31, 2007)

It's the methionine in asparagus that makes your urine smell and it's the riboflavin in your foods that makes your urine neon yellow.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 31, 2007)

If I drink any sort of coffee...if I am blind folded, Ill swear I am pissing out Taster's Choice.


----------

